# America's team?? (Please don't make this a battle)



## ed4copies (Nov 8, 2010)

I was intrigued when I heard the ads:

"America's Team plays Green Bay"

I don't follow football like I once did, but several years ago, when Green Bay was "hot", there was a debate (at least in Wisconsin) about them being the favorite team in America.

At the time their merchandise (featuring a YOUNG Brett Favre---a name most people mispronounced) was outselling any other team in the NFL.  

So the question I am asking here is, "Does the 'Average American Football Fan' still view the Dallas Cowboys as 'America's Team'"???

Texans are certainly allowed to answer if they admit Dallas is IN Texas, this morning!!!  but please don't talk too much about the game or your poor coach having to hear those announcers when he replays the game---armchair experts abound.


----------



## lazyguy (Nov 8, 2010)

Not a big pro football fan myself but I always chaffed at the title "America's Team." Now if American style "football" (which is really a strange form of Rugby) happens to make it in the Olympics Then there would be an "America's Team."


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 8, 2010)

America can have the cowboys - they suck anyway!  I'll cheer for the Vikings like I have since I was little!


----------



## Steve Busey (Nov 8, 2010)

They must have downgraded - when my parents took a Grayline bus tour of Dallas in the early 80's, they stopped at Texas Stadium in Irvine for a tour, where the guide explained that the roof was open because the Cowboys were "God's team" and He liked to watch the game...


----------



## Padre (Nov 8, 2010)

Ed, I don't think Dallas was EVER "America's Team."  It was merely a statement in their 1978 highlight video that was made up by a film producer.  At first the team and the coach, Tom Landry, bristled at that name, but it stuck.  I think it irritates a lot of other fans/teams in the country.

I personally am not a fan of Dallas.  I don't know many up here in New England.  Being born and raised in Western New York, the Buffalo Bills are 'my team.' (yeah, yeah, yeah) But, since moving to Connecticut I have lost most interest in football.  I follow the Patriots from time to time, but mostly spend Sunday afternoon's in the shop, when I can.


----------



## Longfellow (Nov 8, 2010)

New York,(really New Jersey), Giants have been my team through good and bad from the early 1960's. And I live in Central Fla. so I have 3 teams within commute of me. But I still love my Giants--especially when they beat the Cowboys


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 8, 2010)

*NOPE*

The Cowboys were never "America's Team" other than in the media.  I have been an Eagles fan since before the Cowboys were even a gleam in Tom Landry's eye.  In football, like in baseball, there is not, and never has been,such a thing as America's Team.  Some teams, from time to time, have had more fans than others but the nature of the league - 16 teams in each conference assure that there will be more folks hoping your team (no matter which team it is) will not be the champion than will be hoping they will.  Add in the other conference and the list against you grows to the fans of 31 teams.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 8, 2010)

Heck after last night's debacle I doubt Jerry Jones wants to claim ownership of them.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 8, 2010)

Steve Busey said:


> They must have downgraded - when my parents took a Grayline bus tour of Dallas in the early 80's, they stopped at Texas Stadium in Irvine for a tour, where the guide explained that the roof was open because the Cowboys were "God's team" and He liked to watch the game...



Roof???? Wimps :biggrin::biggrin:

I will say that even before our "hot" years, I would say that I've been shocked to find packer themed bars all over the country!   I don't know if thats true of other teams or not.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 8, 2010)

alphageek said:


> Steve Busey said:
> 
> 
> > They must have downgraded - when my parents took a Grayline bus tour of Dallas in the early 80's, they stopped at Texas Stadium in Irvine for a tour, where the guide explained that the roof was open because the Cowboys were "God's team" and He liked to watch the game...
> ...



Now, be fair, Dean!!!!

That is in DALLAS, where the temperature CAN plummet below 50 on a cold winter day!!!  Texans freeze easy!!!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes they are still Americas team.  

What team in every market is shown the most?  Dallas.  What team sells the most merchandise annually?  Dallas.  Some teams will outsell Dallas from year to year.  The Saint sold more merchandise last year.  Dallas is in the top 3 annually no matter what their record is.  Other teams sell when they are winning.  What team gets the most prime time games each year?  Dallas.

No just because I am in Texas doesnt mean I am a cowboy fan.  I prefer watching college games myself the games are better.  I have lived in 5 states and the cowboys were highly marketable in all those states too.  For awhile you couldnt buy individual cowboys tickets when they visited Arizona without buying tickets to other games because that would be the only game to sell out.

The part that gets me is all the people in Texas, probably around the country too, is that they call Jerry Jones a moron and he wont win a super bowl while he is the owner.  Well he has won 3.  And he is a business man who paid about 200 million for a team that is now worth well over a billion.  You might not like the guy, but he definately knows how to run his business.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 8, 2010)

James,

The announcers last night (who were really picking on Dallas and their coach, so they lost credibility with me) were saying that Jones may have to "sell assets" this year.  This would certainly imply they are having difficulties--beyond those on the field.

Was this just BS???  

I honestly don't know, but as you said I always believed their "merchandise sales" were phenomenal.  Has that changed??


----------



## tbroye (Nov 8, 2010)

I think it is a Texas myth. They better close the roof now. God probably doesn't like what he seeing. I think the Cowboys suffer from the same illness as the Raiders. A meddling owner. Now Wade Phillips is gone, things won't change. That game was hard to watch even if you are not a Cowboy fan. I knew it was a bad game when my BIl, a life long Cowboy came over and wanted to use the Lathe.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 8, 2010)

tbroye said:


> I knew it was a bad game when my BI, a life long Cowboy came over and wanted to use the Lathe.




Ahh.. yes... Lathe therapy... The best stress relief!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Nov 8, 2010)

I didnt watch the game so I have no idea what they were saying.  I was actually playing in the shop making pen blanks.  However, I wouldn't think they would know much about Jones finaincial dealings.  I am also not saying I do.  But he has been giving out contract extensions, firing coachs he will still have to pay.  

So I dont see any problems there.  If he was he could get several million for naming rights to the stadium he just built.....

I would guess BS.. maybe they were joking about something who knows.  Remember he is worth billions and billions..... Billionaires sell off millions of dollars of stuff all the time, doesnt necessarily mean hes having problems, he may be attempting to buy something else.


----------



## tbroye (Nov 8, 2010)

I like the Packers always have more so now the Bret is gone.  Alway respected Dallas and Tom Landry but really dislike they Jones go rid of Landry, he deserved better.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the answers.

My "sense of history" made me expect the Packers to get trounced (half the team is injured and on the bench).  But, I turned on the TV in my shop to listen.  End of first quarter--no score----hummmmm.

Next report I heard: Packers are ahead by four touchdowns---so I stopped to SEE the score and, sure enough, 28-zip.

Went back to turning.
But, I WAS surprised, so I stopped before the end of the game and listened for a while---national announcers were BRUTAL to Dallas.  Just wondered what the "back story" was.

Thanks for all input.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 8, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Thanks for the answers.
> 
> My "sense of history" made me expect the Packers to get trounced (half the team is injured and on the bench).  But, I turned on the TV in my shop to listen.  End of first quarter--no score----hummmmm.
> 
> ...


Red highlight mine... You know the rule!  No pics, didn't happen!


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 8, 2010)

Careful what you wish for, there Dean!!!

Vid of some of last night's activity.  Couple BEAUTIFUL feather pens on my desk.  Comparison of two "sierra" kits, made by Berea and a knock-off.  All in one evening in the shop.

Will be available on Exotics, when I edit, assuming our Technical guy thinks it's a good idea.  I don't do anything without his blessing!!!


----------



## avbill (Nov 8, 2010)

I know I donot have 3-4 hours to sit down and be a couch potato. Life's too short with all the different hobbies and things to do!   Any way   There less people  on Sunday's at museums, zoos,  and as such.  plus pen turning!   Go lathe time!!  The only pently is then there is a blow out!


----------



## CREID (Nov 8, 2010)

Dallas has been America's team since I was a kid (and no, you don't need to know that I will be 52 saturday).
I believe it really started with Tom Landry and Roger Staubach. The Cowboys never gave up a game, they played hard right to the end of the game. This is back when players didn't get sidelined for a hang nail. Roger, played many games with a broken thumb.
Now as a Cowboys fan myself, I am still cryin' in my diet Coke after last night.
Don't be too hard on Jerry Jones, It is very hard in these times to make a business work especially a sports team. Love him or hate him, either way, he has helped pro football.
Just my 2 cents worth, which is worth approximately 2.3 cents in Canada.


----------



## Tanner (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, we called the Cowboys the Vikings South team in the 90's because of "The Trade", or as we called it "The Fleece."   The Cowboys (Vikings South) won the Super Bowl in 93, 94 and 96.  Those three years worth of picks the cowboys stole from the Vikings, two number one picks, three number 2 picks and a third and sixth round pick were used to get Emmitt Smith, Daren Woodson, Alvin Harper etc.  They also received 5 other very good players from the Vikings in 1990.  The Vikings got Hershel Walker and a couple 3rd round picks and 5th and 10th over the next couple years.  He was with the Vikings in 90 and 91, barely reaching 1000 yards per year.  Whenever I hear announcers call the Cowboys America's Team I shudder and turn the channel before I throw something at my TV.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 8, 2010)

I thought we had a bunch of "Americas team's" the media always has some lame, stupid thing to say otherwise they would have real jobs, I mean why not Pittsburgh, they have the most Super Bowl wins !! I thought America liked WINNERS and not whiners


----------



## tim self (Nov 8, 2010)

I WAS a cowgirls fan when I was younger being as I come from that part of the country.  With that said, I am now a fan of whoever is playing the cowgirls.  I thoroughly enjoyed last nights game.


----------



## EBorraga (Nov 8, 2010)

Well I guess I put the Cowboys in the same category as the Yankees. America's most hated team!! Reason being is the owner's have more money than god, and buy their championships!! Just my nickel worth of thoughts though.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 8, 2010)

I've been a Dolphin fan ever since their inception in 1966 and will leave this world a Fin fan, can't stand the Cowgirls er boys but will admit for some unknown reason they sell more merchandise almost every year, when they visit they draw more fans and they get talked about (good or bad) more than other teams. "Americas Team" no but a well run business YES.


----------



## Steve Busey (Nov 8, 2010)

On further thought, "America's Team" was also used by the Atlanta Braves during their Ted Turner/TBS Superstation years on cable. They've fallen in a bit of disrepair too...

The full story...


----------



## RAdams (Nov 8, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Thanks for the answers.
> 
> My "sense of history" made me expect the Packers to get trounced (half the team is injured and on the bench). But, I turned on the TV in my shop to listen. End of first quarter--no score----hummmmm.
> 
> ...


 

The back story is this:

At the beginning of last season, The CowBOYS were expected to do good things, and at least make it to the Championship game, If not the super bowl. They TANKED. 

This year, they were touted as the same... Expected to have homefield advantage for the big game. They deserve to be picked apart. Their performance has been incredibly unworthy. In their defense, Romo is now out, so they are playing with Tickle me Elmo at QB, and to top it off, I just read that they need a new coach RIGHT NOW. So i am betting that it will get worse.

Reality is this: The Cowboys are a love/hate team. Rarely will you find any football fan that the simple words "How Bout Them Cowboys" does not invoke a large response, be it negative, or positive. There is a saying i grew up hearing in the NFL. "You play two teams as hard as you possibly can EVERY TIME you face them. Whoever is the defending super bowl champ, and the Cowboys."    


Now i think i am in the mood for a TUNA FISH SANDWICH, with CHEESE!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::tongue:


----------



## JerrySambrook (Nov 8, 2010)

The Texas State Police are cracking down on speeders heading into Dallas. For the first offense, they give you 2 Dallas Cowboy tickets.
If you get stopped a second time, they make you use them.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Nov 8, 2010)

Q. What do you call 47 millionaires around a TV watching the Super Bowl? 
A. The Dallas Cowboys


----------



## JerrySambrook (Nov 8, 2010)

Q. What do you call a Dallas Cowboy with a Super Bowl ring?  
A. Old 

Q. What's the difference between the Dallas Cowboys and a dollar bill? 
A. You can still get four quarters out of a dollar bill. 

Q. How many Dallas Cowboys does it take to win a Super Bowl?   
A. Nobody remembers. 

Q. What do the Cowboys and a possums have in common?   
A. Both play dead at home and get killed on the road!


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice to see you're feeling better, Jerry.


----------



## woodchip (Nov 8, 2010)

Does anyone know how to cancel a bid on eBay?? I put in a bid for a "Mickey Mouse outfit" and now it seems I am only 15 minutes away from owning the "Dallas Cowboys Football Team"..


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 8, 2010)

ROTFLMAO



woodchip said:


> Does anyone know how to cancel a bid on eBay?? I put in a bid for a "Mickey Mouse outfit" and now it seems I am only 15 minutes away from owning the "Dallas Cowboys Football Team"..


----------



## bitshird (Nov 8, 2010)

woodchip said:


> Does anyone know how to cancel a bid on eBay?? I put in a bid for a "Mickey Mouse outfit" and now it seems I am only 15 minutes away from owning the "Dallas Cowboys Football Team"..



Same as Roy, but that is SOOOOOO cold , how bout we make Manchester United, Americas football team???


----------



## jskeen (Nov 8, 2010)

As a (small) kid I grew up watching the cowboys every time they played.  As a 4th generation native born Texan (Greenville, right outside Dallas, nevermind when) My parents moved when I was 6, but dad never missed a cowboys game.  Mom always made a big batch of popcorn, (in a pan, on the stove, out of a jar, if that gives you some info on the date).  And us kids got to split a COKE!!!  (out of a glass bottle).  Big times when you live in a podunk town of less than 3000 so far up in the mountains that the hoot owls trod the chickens.  

That being said, the day that they fired Tom Landry, dad changed the channel, and I don't remember ever watching another cowboys game.  To this day I can't tell you who took over as coach, as I never saw him.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 8, 2010)

Being from Indiana long before the colts, I too was a huge Landry and Staubach fan.  To this day I still can't stand Bradshaw.  It took Bettis and Polamalu for me to like a Steelers player again.


----------



## Dustygoose (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm originaly from Louisiana. I have been a Saints fan even before the paper bags.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 8, 2010)

About time to go home, so I want to say thanks for all the comments!!!

Also, as I posted this, I realized football is akin to religion in some areas of the country---so I was somewhat concerned the topic might get out of hand.

GREAT GROUP!!!!!  No fights, just some heart-felt thoughts----We CAN be a pretty good group, when we are in the mood!!!!

(I won't try it at Thanksgiving when your in-laws are visiting though!!):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bricketts528 (Nov 8, 2010)

Being from Western NY I have 2 favorite teams - Buffalo Bills being one and whoever is playing Dallas the second!  The Bills are playing hard but just can't win one...after a tough loss, close loss I go turn a pen and all is better!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd tell you the Winnipeg Blue Bombers are Canada's team, but we're out of the playoffs already (kind of like the Cowboys - so maybe it IS an apt analogy!) :biggrin:


----------



## JerrySambrook (Nov 9, 2010)

Andrew, that is all and great, but there is a big difference between curling and Football
Curling takes good housekeeping skills
Football takes good house messing "skills"


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 9, 2010)

JerrySambrook said:


> Andrew, that is all and great, but there is a big difference between curling and Football
> Curling takes good housekeeping skills
> Football takes good house messing "skills"



Oh come on now - the Blue Bombers aren't curlers (although it's a stretch to call them 'football players' this year)

But my favourite curler is Kevin Martin, by the way - precision guided missiles in the form of curling rocks!  

(maybe you have to be Canadian to enjoy curling, but it's one of my favourite sports...but tough to appreciate how difficult it is unless you do it yourself!) 

Andrew


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 9, 2010)

*for whom.*



maxwell_smart007 said:


> JerrySambrook said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew, that is all and great, but there is a big difference between curling and Football
> ...


 Who does the hard part....the guys with the brooms?  I always think that watching a curling match is like watching grass grow.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Nov 9, 2010)

Andrew,
    Around here the only curling we get to watch is every four years, so we do.

As for football (american style)  The land is a waste of a good 100yd smallbore range


----------



## tbroye (Nov 9, 2010)

Saw a thing on TV today while at the gym. The cowboy's have had 2 other seasons they were as bad or worse that this one at this point in the season. They don't have to go far to equal or better the other 2 season record for futility, hope they make it. Jerry Jones is the big problem with that team.


----------



## RAdams (Nov 10, 2010)

Now to make matters worse, they fired the coach, and their site was down because they forgot to renew the domain.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 10, 2010)

They were called Americas team because of the Cheerleaders. When the team was winning those cheerleaders were every where. They did more tv time than the Oprah. But then again who didn't want to see those cheerleaders??? I never considered them Americas team. Hate the Cowboys, the ones on the football field, not the ones on the range


----------

